# Birthday present for the man who has everything or needs nothing!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's that time of year again: what were my parents thinking having a child so close to Xmas! It makes present buying difficult especially when I don't want anything (or I am unaware of any wants).

I am after some suggestions of ideas for presents that I can pass onto Mrs GMJ for my birthday later this month.

Any sensible help gratefully received. Can be MH or non MH related!

TIA :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you can't eat it or drink it give it back. They catch on eventually.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Could be what is now called "an experience". Anything from a bungee jump to a concert ticket etc. ?

Stop smirking in the back row please.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

For one who absolutely has everything and needs nothing just insist on a charity donation of their choice on your behalf, otherwise you’ll sell whatever they give you and donate the value yourself.

There are unfortunately plenty of needy out there, at home and abroad.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you don't already listen to audible books I'd suggest a subscription to Audible.co.uk

There are all kinds of great novels, plays, radio shows. Comedy, drama, histories and so on. Some of my favourites include pretty much every PG Wodehouse book, many brilliantly read by Martin Jarvis, lots of Just William ditto. I also listen to novels I have already read and liked and to new political books.

I find audible books the ideal accompaniment to tiknering in the garage or the garden or to listen to while driving.

That might interest you, though perhaps not or of course you may already be a fan. If that isn't for you how about a few interesting and obscure boutique beers?

Happy birthday by the way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah bungee jump with a really stretchy rope


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yeah bungee jump with a really stretchy rope












Thanks all.

Some good suggestions there - keep 'em coming (except Kev that is).

I'n very appreciative of the suggestions but a few replies if I may....

No food or drink - post Xmas diet.

I did a bungee jump in NZ years ago so done that. Having looked at a few of these red letter day types things over the years none of them within a reasonable price have taken my fancy tbh.

Never fancied audible books as I read a great deal and like to concentrate on one thing at a time. If I was listening to a book and trying to do something else, either I'd miss the nuances of the book or muff up whatever I was doing!

Charities do well enough out of us tbh


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penicillin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I got tubs of them Kev. Just in case.

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> It's that time of year again: what were my parents thinking having a child so close to Xmas! It makes present buying difficult especially when I don't want anything (or I am unaware of any wants).
> 
> I am after some suggestions of ideas for presents that I can pass onto Mrs GMJ for my birthday later this month.
> 
> ...


 The usual retort to the question 'What do you get a man who has everything is 'penicillin', so passing that on to Mrs GMJ would not be the most sensible action, however well-intentioned ... :wink2:
Back to the Drawing Board, Graham!

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes Kev tried that one in post 8 above but unless it's the first reply it doesn't work as well unfortunately.

I'm still looking for inspiration though


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You enjoy cooking Graham. There must be a cook book, a gadget, pot or pan that you do not have yet? A massage tee hee? A language course? Some rugby or cricket tickets?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can’t remember the last time I bought or received a birthday present, same as Christmas presents, Christmas cards, Easter cards or eggs.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ gets upset if she can't get me anything. She is a very giving, caring person.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don’t think anyone who knows me would tell you any difference about me Graham, my giving is of a different kind probably and presents would never show me anyone also cared, but that’s my way of looking at things.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I wouldn't suggest anything different. I wasn't comparing.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I can't remember the last time I bought or received a birthday present, same as Christmas presents, Christmas cards, Easter cards or eggs.


As a family we no longer buy birthday cards for each other, we replaced them scratch cards. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> As a family we no longer buy birthday cards for each other, we replaced them scratch cards. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


What if the itch is somewhere you can't reach do you give it to someone else to help scratch it.?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A trumpet Graham?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If you think you have everything I suggest you go into a second hand or charity shop or car-boot sale, Hans used to find all sorts of things in those places that he didn´t realise he needed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How about a guitar and a microphone. Seeing as you are always slagging off my music lets see what you can do. You welsh lot are supposed to be able to sing aren't you? :headbang:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> A trumpet Graham?





barryd said:


> How about a guitar and a microphone. Seeing as you are always slagging off my music lets see what you can do. You welsh lot are supposed to be able to sing aren't you?


If Mrs GMJ has any sense she'll veto these 2 suggestions!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> How about a guitar and a microphone. Seeing as you are always slagging off my music lets see what you can do. You welsh lot are supposed to be able to sing aren't you? :headbang:


For gods sake just NOOOOOO!!!, One bad singist on ere is enough.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Baz is terrif. He's my hero. A guitar legend.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I think Baz is terrif. He's my hero. A guitar legend.


Is Baz running one of these FB thingies where, if you like or share or whatever, you're in with a shout of getting. ... free videos every week for a year?....

No, you wouldn't fall for that Alan, would you?!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> I think Baz is terrif. He's my hero. A guitar legend.


And to think that I held you in some esteem before this post Al...









I already play the ukulele and sing but unlike Alan's suggestion, I don't like blowing my own trumpet and certainly wouldn't inflict it on an open forum like others do :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> And to think that I held you in some esteem before this post Al...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank ferk for that! Whoever invented that poor excuse for a guitar needs stringing up! :knob:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Still better than being a poor excuse as a player...let alone a singer!


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Mrs GMJ gets upset if she can't get me anything. She is a very giving, caring person.


Elaine was less impressed with my late Xmas gift of 1/2 of the cost of the AMT Battery Relay, the Ablemail B2b Charger, and the 2 x USB sockets yesterday than I was with her identical gift to me ... :wink2:
Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nothing says "I love you like an AMT Battery Relay, an Ablemail B2b Charger, and 2 x USB sockets!!









We have done similar previously with Silver Screens and a Boltpower jump starter pack! It certainly keeps the marriage fresh....


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

GMJ said:


> I am after some suggestions of ideas for presents that I can pass onto Mrs GMJ for my birthday later this month. Any sensible help gratefully received. Can be MH or non MH related! TIA :smile2:


I had this problem a decade ago for my 70th - "There must be something you want" was the chorus from the gathering present buyers.

One thing that crossed my mind was something only the smug self centred show off idiots had who liked to brag about their pride and joy motors as if they ruled the roads.

So they bought me a personalised number plate for the car.........

Not this one -


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Still better than being a poor excuse as a player...let alone a singer!


LOL! Well maybe when you learn how to play a "proper" instrument you can show us how its done!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Touché

We'll leave it there Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> LOL! Well maybe when you learn how to play a "proper" instrument you can show us how its done!


I question your credentials Baz. Only in 'music' though.

Ray.


----------



## ElliotM (11 mo ago)

Maybe you need to find a hobby? this will keep you entertain


----------

